# Tapi Tapi Switching Left to Right (and Right to Left) in Flow



## arnisandyz (Jun 28, 2004)

Where are the good points for swiching hands in Tapi Tapi? The most obvious would be after a lock, especially to free your stick to strike while still maintaining the lock. You can also switch on the Payong entries. For example #1, stick in left hand, you enter with a punyo, oponent checks and delivers a #1 or #12 strike,payong the other way (a high left hand wing block), as the opponents stick is being guided to your right side you can grab your stick with the right hand while free left hand checks oponents stick.  You can also change on the largo hi-low strikes before closing.  Hard to explain here, but after right hand hits a #1 rotate stick counter clockwise into left hand  which continues the counterclockwise roatation to hit a #8 (some people call it #9, but its a strick to you oponents right knee), this will feel like an abiniko.  Finally, on some of the variations, you can switch on the clear.  Did I leave any out?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Where are the good points for swiching hands in Tapi Tapi? The most obvious would be after a lock, especially to free your stick to strike while still maintaining the lock. You can also switch on the Payong entries. For example #1, stick in left hand, you enter with a punyo, oponent checks and delivers a #1 or #12 strike,payong the other way (a high left hand wing block), as the opponents stick is being guided to your right side you can grab your stick with the right hand while free left hand checks oponents stick.  You can also change on the largo hi-low strikes before closing.  Hard to explain here, but after right hand hits a #1 rotate stick counter clockwise into left hand  which continues the counterclockwise roatation to hit a #8 (some people call it #9, but its a strick to you oponents right knee), this will feel like an abiniko.  Finally, on some of the variations, you can switch on the clear.  Did I leave any out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy



Good deal, Andy!!

Yeah, each lock or switch offers a potential strike.

Later,

Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 29, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Where are the good points for swiching hands in Tapi Tapi?
> Andy



The intital confusion factor for your opponent/partner.  When you switch hands you come at a different angle or perspective that is a hair off from a right on right perspective.

BTW, you guys are coming up with a bunch of great technical threads here but unfortunately, without pictures I go trying to read the technique descriptions so I stay out of it.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 29, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Where are the good points for swiching hands in Tapi Tapi?
> 
> My wording may have been off, but I ment to say "places" where you can switch.  Mr Anderson brings up a great point however of WHY would you want to switch hands? Another reason, besides the one he listed...if the opponent locks up, immobilizes (grabs) your stick hand you switch to free your stick.  If your stick hand is injured you can switch hands and keep going. Switch to take advantage of a striking angle or lock. From a training perspective it develops dexterity and flow by connceting the right to left.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 29, 2004)

Several of the traps are abanikos and cane smashes in disguise!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 30, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> arnisandyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 30, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Are you saying switching who the driver is?


What would be the fun in that?   :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 30, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Are you saying switching who the driver is?



Sorry Datu, no...I meant one person stays the driver but switches weapons from left hand to right hand and right hand to left hand.

Andy


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 30, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Sorry Datu, no...I meant one person stays the driver but switches weapons from left hand to right hand and right hand to left hand.
> 
> Andy



Do you stop the drill to do the hand change?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 30, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Do you stop the drill to do the hand change?



Nope, switch is "in  flow".


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 30, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Nope, switch is "in  flow".


At each lock, there is an opportunity to switch or finish!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 30, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> BTW, you guys are coming up with a bunch of great technical threads here but unfortunately, without pictures I go trying to read the technique descriptions so I stay out of it.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



I'll try to take some pictures this Friday and post them so i make more sense!

Andy


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 30, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Are you saying switching who the driver is?



Switching drivers makes thing very interesting.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 30, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Switching drivers makes thing very interesting.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



It becomes semi-freesparring when both are going for the lead!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 30, 2004)

(In Remy's voice)
*"You got it, baby!"*

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 30, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> What would be the fun in that?   :asian:



I have only been taking the thread in small doses, so excuse me for not having read the entire thing, but....

When your change "drivers," it then becomes very interesting, and fun. :uhyeah: 

Basically at that point, you are no longer drilling, but sparring...

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 30, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> It becomes semi-freesparring when both are going for the lead!



Oh...ha-ha...what he said!


----------

